# Sticky? Concealed Carry information by STATE



## arizonaguide (Sep 2, 2009)

CCW information by State (Reciprocity, etc.)
http://www.usacarry.com/concealed_carry_permit_information.html

and transport laws:
http://www.nraila.org/GunLaws/Federal/Read.aspx?id=59


----------



## EverSoLost (Sep 2, 2009)

I once carried my Ball Point concealed........It made me nervous in CA bro......Because it was..........wait for it*....."BLACK"!*


----------



## arizonaguide (Sep 2, 2009)

EBP... Evil Black Pen. :cool:


----------



## x SF med (Sep 3, 2009)

EverSoLost said:


> I once carried my Ball Point concealed........It made me nervous in CA bro......Because it was..........wait for it*....."BLACK"!*


 


arizonaguide said:


> EBP... Evil Black Pen. :cool:


 
Did it have all of the required California Warning Stickers?

I like my new pistola - it has stickers on it that say *NOT LEGAL IN CALIFORNIA  *AND* NOT LEGAL IN CALIFORNIA WITH HIGH CAPACITY MAGAZINES*

My pistola is illegal in the Soviet Socialist Republic of Krackifornia...TWICE


----------



## Manolito (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a California and Nevada permit and have to practice all the time because I can only shoot you ten times before I reload. 
Bill


----------



## EverSoLost (Sep 3, 2009)

For sure, I even had the High Speed, Gee Wiz "Clicker screwed down"!

What kind of Pistol?





x SF med said:


> Did it have all of the required California Warning Stickers?
> 
> I like my new pistola - it has stickers on it that say *NOT LEGAL IN CALIFORNIA  *AND* NOT LEGAL IN CALIFORNIA WITH HIGH CAPACITY MAGAZINES*
> 
> My pistola is illegal in the Soviet Socialist Republic of Krackifornia...TWICE





Manolito said:


> I have a California and Nevada permit and have to practice all the time because I can only shoot you ten times before I reload.
> Bill



LOL I dont know which God you prayed to but pretty lucky man!:)


----------

